
What It's Like Inside the Head of a Reactant Person - pierrefar
http://blogs.hbr.org/research/2010/06/what-its-like-inside-the-head.html
======
edeion
I wonder why this article hasn't been more welcomed here. Maybe I'm missing
something. To me the concept of reactance is a clue to some situations in
which I failed to get to work however hard I wanted to.

In "How to start a startup" [1] Paul Graham mentions he feels like having been
a bad employee. Not intending to compare to him, I wonder if reactance could
explain why a competent person may feel hopeless at first.

[edit] But I realize that what I found the most interesting and what I am
really commenting about is _another_ article linked from this one: "Why
Controlling Bosses Have Unproductive Employees" [2]

[1] <http://www.paulgraham.com/start.html> foot note 8

[2] [http://blogs.hbr.org/research/2010/05/why-controlling-
bosses...](http://blogs.hbr.org/research/2010/05/why-controlling-bosses-have-
un.html)

